
Emacs version manager – alpha - argentum47
https://github.com/argentum47/everm
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
argentum47
ok, thanks for suggesting, didn't know this. :)

